

JQuery 2.0 ends WinXP support - Good. - th3byrdm4n
http://skyhighcode.blogspot.com/2012/07/jquery-future-kills-winxp-good.html

======
greenyoda
The title is not an accurate statement. JQuery 2.0 will not support Internet
Explorer 8 or below. While IE 9 does not run on XP, other modern browsers such
as Chrome or Firefox do.

------
rograndom
And JQuery 1.9 will still support all the browsers the current core does, with
the same API and features of 2.0. 1.9 will just be "heavier"

